# Johnny Tapia found dead at 45.



## elder999 (May 27, 2012)

Seen here




> Albuquerque Police tell KOB that boxing legend Johnny Tapia has been found dead inside his Albuquerque home.
> He was 45.
> For most of his life, the five-time boxing champ kept Albuquerque spellbound with his spirited and gutsy performances in the ring.
> But Tapia's story couldn't be told without mentioning his hard-luck upbringing in Albuquerque's Wells Park neighborhood and his struggles with drugs, his suicide attempts and his frequent arrests.








RIP at last, Johnny....:asian:


----------



## seasoned (May 28, 2012)

Rip.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 28, 2012)

:asian:


----------



## elder999 (May 28, 2012)

> _"My name is Johnny Lee Tapia. I was born on Friday the 13th. A Friday in February of 1967. To this day I don't know if that makes me lucky or unlucky. When I was eight I saw my mother murdered. I never knew my father. He was murdered before I was born. I was raised as a pit bull. Raised to fight to the death. Four times I was declared dead. Four times they wanted to pull life support. And many more times I came close to dying." -_*Mi Vida Loca: The Crazy Life of Johnny Tapia*


.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2012)

Never saw or heard of him before, but then again I don't keep up with the world of boxing like I used to. He looked to be a very talented and blazing fast fighter. "Raised as a pit bull" indeed. Fought like one. Tenacious and fierce. Guess fame was just too much.


----------



## elder999 (May 28, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> Guess fame was just too much.



For some of us, sadly, *life* is just too much......


----------



## Buka (May 28, 2012)

The guy had a tough life, very tough. Helluva fighter in his day. 

RIP.


----------

